# Saisie semi-automatique sur Safari



## mgxi (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec la saisie semi-automatique sur Safari , ça fait un an que tout va bien et qu'il enregistre mes adresses mails, pseudos et mots de passe et là d'un coup il les a "oublié" pour facebook notamment. J'ai donc vérifié ds les préférences de Safari dans le remplissage automatique les noms d'utilisateurs et mots de passes sont bien cochés... Si vous aviez une solution à mon problème, autre que de télécharger firefox 

Merci beaucoup !


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Choubidou76 (5 Février 2011)

Up !!

J'ai exactement le même soucis sur Safari !! :/

Enfin excepté que j'ai commencé à l'utiliser il y a seulement quelques jours mais il enregistre les identifiants en remplissage auto seulement pour la moitié des sites que je visite :O Sur facebook non ainsi que Laposte.net par exemple

Bug ou option cachée ? :s


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2011)

Est ce que Réparer le Trousseau d'accès n'aiderait pas ? (item SOS trousseau)


----------



## mgxi (9 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que Réparer le Trousseau d'accès n'aiderait pas ? (item SOS trousseau)



Je viens d'essayer , il ne détecte aucun problème


----------



## jossmac (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai absolument le même problème, depuis deux jours, hotmail, facebook et autres liens, ne retiennent plus mes identifiants même s'ils sont cochés (ils se décochent) et ma saisie semi-automatique ne fonctionne plus également.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution!

Merci!


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Essaye dans une session; il y a peut être juste un fichier .plist qui n'enregistre plus les infos

(réparation du trousseau tentée ?)


----------

